# no link with eth0/gateway after first reboot.

## named

My net was working during all the installation. I followed all instructions from install.txt :

```

# nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

# rc-update add net.eth0 default

```

then I finished installation and reboot. When it booted, i had no net. 'ifconfig eth0' seems OK, and my route was properly set too. I can't ping, traceroute or ssh the net and my gateway. Please help.

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:80:48:16:12:5D 

          inet addr:192.168.1.22  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:281 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:17 Base address:0x4000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback 

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:1656 (1.6 Kb)  TX bytes:1656 (1.6 Kb) 

```

and this is my route:

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0          255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1        255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1      0.0.0.0         UG    1      0        0 eth0 

```

As you can see, everything seems to be ok, but no link with eth0 or gateway. reply this topic if you know anything that could help me.

Thank you.

----------

## DuF

it seems that you have add a route to your eth0, not to your gateway... so change the default route for the @IP of your gateway !

After your edit, it seems to be not that  :Smile: Last edited by DuF on Tue Jul 22, 2003 2:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hielvc

SOme questions have you rebooted with the boot cd and if so is your net up and running.? iIf it is write down the nifo. It would also help if you gave more info on your setup , like are you behind a firewall /router or straight to a cable modem? Are you useing dhcpcd?

hielvc

----------

## named

I think the cmd line is ok, if not please tell me what is wrong there: 

```

/sbin/route add -net default gw 192.168.1.1 netmask 0.0.0.0 metric 1 eth0

```

----------

## devon

You should do

```
/sbin/route add default gw <IP address>
```

man route for examples.  :Smile: 

However, all that should be done if you configured /etc/conf.d/net properly... What does "egrep -v \# /etc/conf.d/net" show?

----------

## named

it shows:

named root # egrep -v \# /etc/conf.d/net

iface_eth0="192.168.1.22 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

gateway="eth0/192.168.1.1"

----------

## named

i also tried the 'route add default gw 192.168.1.1' as you said, and it still don't work.

----------

## devon

Can you still not ping your gateway? How are the computers connected? What does "/sbin/arp -n" show?

----------

## named

I still can't ping my default gateway, my openbsd3.2 box is my gateway (192.168.1.1).  I'm having problem on this p4 2.4ghz (192.168.1.22) running gentoo with no net and slackware9.0 running pretty well. My network configs are the same with slackware and gentoo but its not working on gentoo. The module for my realtek is built-in kernel 2.4.20-gentoo-r5. There is absolutely NO reason why it should not work. God, help me.

/sbin/arp -n shows:

```

Address       HWtype     HWaddress     Flags Mask    Iface

192.168.1.1              (incomplete)                eth0

```

----------

## devon

The Gentoo box is not getting ARP from your firewall. Have you tried pinging from the firewall to the Gentoo box? I assume you are using pf on your OpenBSD box? Is everything kosher with the pf rules?

A possible solution is to get the MAC address of the firewall's network card (either from Slackware or the firewall itself) and add a static arp entry. However, that is a patch and doesn't really explain you problem.

----------

## named

I can't ping my gentoo from openbsd gateway. Everything is ok with pf rules since i have 3 computes on my home network and they are all using that openbsd box as gateway. I could try to get the MAC addr of the firewall network card, could you explain more about how to add that static arp entry?

----------

## devon

 *Quote:*   

> I could try to get the MAC addr of the firewall network card, could you explain more about how to add that static arp entry?

 

```
# /sbin/arp -i <int> -s <ip address> <MAC address>
```

----------

## named

even with manually changing mac addr, no chance. I installed gentoo on another box that i have at home and net is working pretty fine. So i decided to switch network cards of those two computers and it don't work again. Can it be something hardware like my motherboard (QDI Superb 4E-A) or anything else?

----------

## ben

As it shows in your posted result, every packet is dropped, so:

Are you sure you take the same driver as in the livecd?

Could you try to boot with APIC disabled (in BIOS)?

HTH

Ben

----------

## named

Thank you everyone, i just had to disable APIC in bios.

----------

